# Helping a friend with his Razr



## cckeeler (Jul 25, 2011)

I am trying to help my friend with a couple things on his razr and I'm hoping you guys can help me out. I am not new to rooting and custom roms in general, but I am not familiar with this phone so forgive my ignorance. My friend just simply wants to be able to tether his phone. I know that this requires root and with some phones a custom rom. Can you tell me if I need to run a custom rom to tether and if so, would you mind recommending a rom that is as close to stock as possible? He really just wants to set it and leave it so something that is stable.

Thanks


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Just root using the "motofail" method. And I googled "Android wireless tether" the first link that came up is what I tried. Ill see if I can post it up here

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

If you root his phone using matts 1.6 utility you should be able to tether with wifi tether from the market.

Link to matts 1.6 utility

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/2248-droid-razr-utility-16-contains-612181-fastboot-files/


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## cckeeler (Jul 25, 2011)

Sweet, Thanks guys. I will give it a shot when I get home. I appreciate the quick responses.


----------



## UnladenSwallow (Nov 28, 2011)

You could just install foxfi from the market if you want to tether, there's no need to root and rom just for tethering.


----------



## cckeeler (Jul 25, 2011)

Is something like foxfi detectable? I don't use tethering so I don't know how that all works.


----------



## UnladenSwallow (Nov 28, 2011)

There are tons of reviews saying they've never been detected and personally I haven't either. That isn't to say it's undetectable though, it's likely the same as any other type of tethering program, use it abusively and you could get caught.


----------

